# Dorschgulasch



## ThomasL (22. Mai 2002)

Hier noch das Rezept für das Dorschgulasch, welches ich für unsere Truppe beim 1. Int. AB-Treffen auf Hitra kochte:

750 - 1000 g Dorschfilet
Kräutersalz, weisser Pfeffer, Paprika

100 g Speckwürfel
2-3 gehackte Zwiebeln
2 gehackte Knoblauchzehen
2 Essl. Mehl
1 Büchse Tomaten (Pelati), gehackt
1 Essl. Tomatenpüree
100 g Champignons (können auch weggelassen werden)
2-3 Tel. Fleischbrühe

Paprika 
Oregano

Fischfilets in Stücke schneiden und würzen. Speckwürfel, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch anbraten, Fisch mit Mehl bestäuben und beigeben, kurz weiterbraten. Restliche Zutaten beigeben und 10 Min. köcheln lassen. Evtl. noch nachwürzen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2002)

Wenns Richtung Gulasch gehen soll, empfehle ich als (zusätzliches) Gewürz immer noch die klassischen (Rindere)Gulaschgewürze Paprika und Kümmel sowie etwas Zitronensaft zu benutzen.
Wobei ich persönlich am liebsten den unverfälschten, also nicht mit zuviel Gewürzen behnadelten Fisch habe - Geschmackssache!!


----------



## Klausi (22. Mai 2002)

Kann man die Speckwürfel auch weg lassen und dafür Jagdwurst anbraten ?

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Mai 2002)

Ich habe Thomas sein Dorschgulasch gegessen und kann nur sagen,*ein Gaumenschmaus.* 
Danke Thomas für dieses tolle Gericht.


----------



## Superingo (23. Mai 2002)

Das stimmt !! Es war ein super leckerer Gulasch den man unbedingt nachkochen sollte. Kümmel würde ich allerdings nicht ranmachen, weil dieser im Geschmack zu intensiv ist oder Thomas9904 ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2002)

Gulasch lebt nunmal (als Fleischgericht) von der Gewürzmischung und der langen Garzeit bei relativ niedrigen (Schmor)Temperaturen.
Läßt sich natürlich nicht 1 zu 1 auf Fisch anwenden, da die Garzeiten bei Fisch wesentlich kürzer sind und der eigentliche (Fleisch)Gulasschgeschmack eben auch erst durch die Geschmacksentwicklung bei langer Garzeit rauskommt.
Ich persönlich (und damit will ich niemand zwingen die gleiche Ansicht zu haben)ziehe beim Fisch Zubereitungen mit möglichst wenig Gewürzen (sowohl was die Zahl wie auch die Menge einzelner Gewürze angeht)vor.
Oder andersrum gesagt: Selbst mit dem Speck (wie bei dem bekannten Schollenrezept oder auch im hier beschriebenen Gulaschrezept)ist meiner Meinung nach der Fischgeschmack schon (fast) nicht mehr wahrnbehmbar.
Wenn man auf solche Zubereitungen steht, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach gleich Nägeln mit Köpfen machen und daher mein Vorschlag mit dem Kümmel (in Maßen und nicht in Massen!!), wobei ich wie gesagt andere Zubereitungen vorziehe.


----------



## chippog (30. Mai 2002)

nachtrag von chippog: wenn schon gulasch, dann möchte ich wärmstens empfehlen, entweder seewolf alias kattfisch (für norgefanatiker: steinbit) oder lumb (norge brosme) zu nehmen, da auf diesem fischfleisch durchaus auch etwas länger rumgeköchelt werden kann, ohne dass es an qualität verliehrt! auch der geschmack dieser beiden arten kann in den meisten stärkeren gewürzmischungen noch wahrgenommen werden. dorsch ist für meinen geschmack dafür etwas zu schade. an sonsten kann ich mir an meinem gaumen lebhaft vorstellen, dass es geschmeckt haben muss! das dazu samt skitfiske aus göteborg nördlich der waterkant


----------



## til (30. Mai 2002)

Ich glaub euch ja, dass das gut geschmeckt hat, schliesse mich aber, was meinen persönlichen Gechmack angeht, Thomas an: einen so feinen Fisch wie Dorsch, würd ich möglichst wenig würzen. Gulasch würd ich eher aus irgendwelchen modrigen Karpfen oder Welsen machen (oder aus Säugetieren).


----------



## chippog (1. Juni 2002)

nu, nu, nu til, probier es doch erst einmal mit seewolf oder lumb aus, falls du die chance haben solltest. die passen nämlich genau in das gulaschkonzept rein! seeskorpion müsste auch tadellos funktionieren. das problem wird bei der art leider die menge sein. lasstet euch schmeckn! chippog aus göteborg, die dickste päale der schwedischen westküste


----------



## Hummer (1. Juni 2002)

Was sind denn päale? #c 

Hummer


----------



## ThomasL (1. Juni 2002)

Es wird ja niemand dazu gezwungen das Rezept nachzukochen.
Dass Liebhaber des reinen Fischgeschmacks das Gericht nicht mögen, ist schon klar. Aber das ist ja alles Geschmacksache wie bei vielem anderem (zum Glück) auch. Ich persönlich mag den &quot;verfälschten&quot; Fischgeschmack.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2002)

@ ThomasL

Mir hat es jedenfalls sehr gut geschmeckt und ich habe es auch schon nachgekocht.
Meine ganze Familie sagte das es ein super Rezept ist und ich es mal bald wieder kochen sollte.

PS: Heute gibt es wieder Fisch.
Lumb in Weißwein gedünstet.Ein Rezept meiner lieben Frau.


----------



## Klausi (1. Juni 2002)

Dorsch 1 ,dann lass es Dir schmecken. Guten Hunger und Wohl bekomm´s.Schöner Lump in Weißwein ,ist ne gute Sache.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2002)

@ Klausi

Danke.
Mittag ist vorbei und das Dorsch1 ist sooooo satt.
War echt legger.


----------



## chippog (2. Juni 2002)

mensch hummä, waisse nich watt ne päale is? datt sind doch so runde dinger, die aufe schnur gefädelt werden. entweder hängt dann die schnur um hals oder am einen ende der schnur is en haken un am annan ne angel. datt nivo sinkt!

lumb weisswein interessiert mich, sind das haut und grätenfreie filet oder stücke mit allem dran, die da im wein gegart werden? kannst du mir das verraten, dorsch1?


----------



## wodibo (2. Juni 2002)

Der Gulasch von ThomasL war absolute Obersahne #6 Sonst hätten ihn wohl nicht 7 Männers weggeputzt als hätte es tagelang nur Kartoffelsalat mit Würstchen gegeben   :q 

Nönö, probierts und urteilt dann. Ich persönlich würde sogar noch etwas Dill ranmachen.


----------



## Superingo (4. Juni 2002)

@ Dorsch,


> Meine ganze Familie sagte das es ein super Rezept ist und ich es mal bald wieder kochen sollte.



Und die beste Gelegenheit dazu wird nächstes Jahr sein  :q


----------



## steve71 (19. Januar 2004)

Moinsen!

Ich habe am Wochenende das Dorschgulasch von ThomasL zubereitet und muß Euch allen Recht geben: Schmeckt Super! Das Rezept ist in meinem Kochbuch aufgenommen!

Gruß Steve


----------

